# Help to understand why sometime it connects , others dont.

## colchaodemola

I am really new at gentoo , but there is a problem that is really annoying me.

The wireless configuration is not stable.

For example:

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "!iwconfig" "wpa_supplicant" )

essid_wlan0="nets"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

network={

	ssid="nets"

	key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

	psk="MYPASSSHERE"

	priority=0

}

network={

	key_mgmt=NONE

	priority=-9999999

}

3 of 5 times , when net.wlan0 starts it will connect to an UNPROTECTED wireless with essid = PYQ that i get signal here, and not my wireless "nets"

When it works, i have difficults if i want for example change any parameter of the /etc/conf.d/net and restart

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Service net.wlan0 stopping

 * Service net.wlan0 stopped

 * Service net.wlan0 starting

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 -  * WARNING:  net.wlan0 has started but is inactive

Why can not i restart the service ? After any change i have to kill everything manually and run wpa_supplicant manually to make it work , until next reboot. I hate this !Last edited by colchaodemola on Wed Mar 26, 2008 4:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your lspci, and can you tell us what driver do you use and also what kernel version are you using plz ?

----------

## colchaodemola

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post your lspci, and can you tell us what driver do you use and also what kernel version are you using plz ?

 

Sorry for missing the most important information.

I have a ipw3945 using ipw3945 module.

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

root@home ~ # uname -a

Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 #5 SMP PREEMPT Sat Mar 22 01:18:29 BRT 2008 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2300 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

mod edit: removed bump post.  bumping is only permitted if the last post in the thread has been longer than 24 hours.  thanks --bunder

----------

## d2_racing

Ok first, the ipw3945 is not suppose to be working with the kernel 2.6.24.

You need to use the new Iwl3945 that is present inside the kernel.

Did you use genkernel or did you make your kernel manually?

----------

## d2_racing

If you want to upgrade to the new iwl3945, I can tell you how,because I have a working iwl3945 on my laptop.

----------

## colchaodemola

I build the kernel myself.

I tried iwl3945  but it is too slow, it averages at 150K/s [802.11b] while ipw3945 gives me 600KB/s.

are you able to use compat-wireless to try the latest version ? I tried but it did not work due unknow symbols in the compiled modules.

----------

## colchaodemola

btw , i would appreciate you you could post your wpa_supplicant.conf that works with iwl3945.

The only wway i was able to connect with iwl3945 was using NetworkManager. Try manuallt fails with Operation Not Supported using wpa_supplicant.

----------

## d2_racing

No problem, I'm using a WEP key right now, but my friend Jean-Françis is using WPA with this driver.

He will continue this thread with you in a near futur.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hi there !

We're lucky, my Gentoo box at home was "frozen" and I restarted it just before going to work, so I can ssh on it and show you my wpa_supplicant.conf  :Wink: 

Here is the interesting part :

```

network={

        ssid="MySSID"

        psk="waytoolongpassphrase"

        proto=WPA2

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP

        group=CCMP

        priority=5

}
```

Note that I use WPA2/CCMP.

You could remove the other network listed in your configuration file.

Good luck and keep us informed !

----------

## colchaodemola

It worked, thanks  :Smile: 

But i will keep using ipw3945 , cause iwl3945 is toooooo slow.

Thanks anyway.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Nice !

I didn't notice iwl3945 to be slower, but I didn't test it as well, I only use it for my Internet connection..  :Smile: 

Anyway, you can add [Solved] to your thread's topic  :Smile: 

Cheers !

----------

## colchaodemola

I dont think it is solved. /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart still fails.

It only works after reboot, so any change in /etc/conf.d/net will only work after reboot.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Oh sorry, I didn't notice.

Well, it's strange that it fails at reboot...

Here is my /etc/conf.d/net :

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## d2_racing

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Note that I use WPA2/CCMP.
> 
> 

 

How to you enable this inside your router ? I can select WPA2 Personnal, but not the CCMP option ?

----------

## mamac

Hi,

 *colchaodemola wrote:*   

> I am really new at gentoo , but there is a problem that is really annoying me.
> 
> ....
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Try to remove 

```

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}

```

from /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, this is quite useless and unsecure, this way you'll connect only to your SSID.

Then, in order to restart your interface in a proper way you have to unload/reload the driver with "/etc.init.d/net.eth1stop && modprobe -r ipw3945 && modprobe ipw3945". It shouldn't be necessary to issue "/etc.init.d/net.eth1 start".

----------

## d2_racing

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> Nice !
> 
> I didn't notice iwl3945 to be slower, but I didn't test it as well, I only use it for my Internet connection.. 
> 
> 

 

In fact, my connection is way slower, because when I had the Ipw3945, I had a 800 kb/s and now with the Iwl3945, I have a range between 250 kb/s and 500 kb/s.

So, it's maybe with some kernel update, it will get back as it use too.

----------

